# VALVE BOX FLOODED



## gopher

I have a professionally installed irrigation system that has been running perfect for 2 years. It continues to run smoothly, but I recently noticed that 3 valve boxes are flooded. It doesn't matter if the system has run or not. The zones still run, but should I be concerned? They are in the middle of a slope in my yard, and I don't notice any difference in the turf quality around those boxes compared to the rest of the yard. Is it just a drainage issue? I have had soil cores tested and was confirmed to be sandy loam. In fact, the yard really doesn't hold water...it just seeps down.

Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## g-man

Go to your meter and see if the numbers increase while no water is being used in the house. If so, then you might have a leak.


----------



## massgrass

I had a similar situation in May with one of my valves and it was leaking. I bought a new valve on ebay and used the parts to rebuild the leaking one. No problems since then.


----------



## chrismar

I have heavy soil that drains very slowly. As a result it's quite common for at least one of my valve boxes to be full of water. I try to put the wires above the water level if I peek in and they're not.


----------



## Delmarva Keith

One of the manifold boxes in my lawn is below the water table during heavy Spring and Fall rains. I had to screw the cover on or it would often float off enough to dislodge. No ill effects and it has been that way several years.


----------



## gopher

I checked the meter and found that it probably is leaking, as I have never seen this flood before. Since it is under warranty, they are coming by to check on it. Parts are free, but labor will be $90/hr. STINK! Will update on what they find.


----------



## Smokindog

At $90/hour I'd look for the problem myself  But that's me!


gopher said:


> I checked the meter and found that it probably is leaking, as I have never seen this flood before. Since it is under warranty, they are coming by to check on it. Parts are free, but labor will be $90/hr. STINK! Will update on what they find.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

I had the exact same problem with two of my values having issues. I replaced the entire inside of the valve for $16 per value.

I am not mechanically inclined at all, but it was pretty easy and took under an hour to replace both valves. If you want to post pictures of your valve will be glad to give you advice to walk you through the repair.


----------



## g-man

@Smokindog not everyone has the time off from work or know-how to find a leak, dig and fix this.


----------



## Smokindog

I thought it would be a fair assumption that anyone with the time to be on a lawn forum looking for ways to improve their yard would both have the time and the desire to learn new skills! Basic repair of your irrigation system can save thousands over the years, probably more than other things we discuss.

Everyone is different and has different priorities. No one is judging, at least I'm not....

Again, as I said, that's just me.


g-man said:


> @Smokindog not everyone has the time off from work or know-how to find a leak, dig and fix this.


----------



## gopher

Its all good guys. The reason I'm having the installer come by is also because I want to call him out on some other issues that he needs to fix (on his dime) due to a missed mandatory walkthrough 1 year out. The reason I posted was to get some instruction on repair, but once I posted, my wife reminded me that they do have the warranty. I guess I can see what the cost of materials would be, then the cost of labor. If its going to be too much $$$, then hopefully he can just get me the parts under warranty for free, and I'll do it myself (of course, with the help of this forum).


----------



## Smokindog

Good luck and keep us posted. Make him be VERY specific as to what is causing the problem. Make him point it out and take pictures. IF it is in fact a faulty valve seal or solenoid it should be a quick fix and not necessarily his fault.

HOWEVER if the cause of the problem is shotty workmanship like a leak in a connection I'd hold his feet to the fire for a free repair since it was his fault. There is no way a properly glued and screwed system should be leaking within a year unless damaged by an external force. A LOT of these guys charge the system far too soon after installation because they are in a hurry to "check for leaks" and move on to the next job. That premature introduction of water and pressure can make the welds weak. Just like getting your car fixed, ask for the items he replaces, if any, for further inspection. Don't subsidize anything he may have caused.

Draw the line at faulty product and bad workmanship and push back hard. At least that's the tact I would take.



gopher said:


> Its all good guys. The reason I'm having the installer come by is also because I want to call him out on some other issues that he needs to fix (on his dime) due to a missed mandatory walkthrough 1 year out. The reason I posted was to get some instruction on repair, but once I posted, my wife reminded me that they do have the warranty. I guess I can see what the cost of materials would be, then the cost of labor. If its going to be too much $$$, then hopefully he can just get me the parts under warranty for free, and I'll do it myself (of course, with the help of this forum).


----------



## gopher

@Smokindog ,

Yep, I plan on meeting him on site to go through everything. Very nice guy, and will bend over backwards to make things work, but sometimes lazy.


----------



## gopher

Irrigation dude came by, dug up the box, replaced the valve, adjusted the heads for best coverage, ran through the entire system with me, complimented my lawn, and said "no charge." I'm happy. It was either my lucky day, or he reads this forum. 

Thanks all who chimed in. All of this stuff is new to me, so I'm picking my battles as I have time (i.e. soil testing, soil amendments, small area renovation, leveling my lawn). I am still very clueless on irrigation systems...yes, I have someone come by and blow out my system every fall, and start it up in the spring (discount if you do both). But hopefully in the near future I can learn to do some of this stuff myself. I want to say that this site will save me tons of cash, but in reality, it has cost me waaaaayy more money buying all of the neat toys that I didn't know I needed! :thumbup:


----------

